# General > General Chat >  What scares you..? A real physical thing....?

## Sourdough

NOT events, Name things that scare the puppy poop out of you, Physical real things that make your blood run cold.

Military Rotary Aircraft, like Blackhawks......I hide in the bushes like a little mouse when they fly directly overhead. I have been working on Manning-up, and standing in the open meadow when they fly overhead, but my heart is pounding.
Not the little re-con birds. The big huge gunships. There is something about their being able to stop overhead, and all that firepower.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Name things that scare the puppy poop out of you,


I hope I never come across one of those situations!  In my psychology class, we were taught that we come into this world afraid of only two things: heights and loud noises.  Everything else isa learned sense of afraidness.  

While I haven't came across anything that I'm afraid of like you described, I have a strong dislike of spiders and heights.  But I deal with them in ways that I can.

Daniel

----------


## MCBushbaby

I can't say I mind spiders but I lived in an old house.  When I look up near the eaves of a door I just walked under, I don't want to see a crouching big brown the size of a baby's fist in his funnel mesh... nearly 6" from my eye.  Scares the **** out of me.  Need to burn those bastards out and keep em on the ground.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

An idiot with a 22 rifle and a brick of ammo that's trying to burn it up with 50rd mags as fast as his finger can go in all directions. For this area guess that's it.

----------


## klkak

Snakes and Bigfoot.

----------


## Pal334

*SNAKES*!!!!  no matter the size. Will send me running with my heart pounding.

----------


## tipacanoe

standing on the edge of a rocky ledge bothers me big time, I could stand on a piece of steel all day at the same height no problems

----------


## nell67

heights,airplanes,and big water.

----------


## DOGMAN

Snakes and Audits

----------


## crashdive123

> Snakes and Audits


or is it the snakes that do the audits?

----------


## Stairman

Spiders,women and the police.

----------


## smoke

spiders and other little things that crawl on you. But I to try to deal the best that I can since they will be here long after I am gone

----------


## vthompson

Heights get me every time. You get me  straight up over 20 feet high, and my knees turn to rubber. I am not talking about elevation like on a mountain, but like a ladder or roof tops,etc.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> I can't say I mind spiders but I lived in an old house.  When I look up near the eaves of a door I just walked under, I don't want to see a crouching big brown the size of a baby's fist in his funnel mesh... nearly 6" from my eye.  Scares the **** out of me.  Need to burn those bastards out and keep em on the ground.


Im with you, Spiders freak me out, And needless to say here in fla there everywhere.

----------


## Badawg

Getting pulled over by "the Man". Never fails to make my heart race! Even an "almost" will do it for me. I have had some bad experiences with cops in the past. Had one even stomp on my fingers, Had one threaten to arrest me for helping a stabbing victim... So there is no love there.

----------


## sniperfx

> NOT events, Name things that scare the puppy poop out of you, Physical real things that make your blood run cold.
> 
> Military Rotary Aircraft, like Blackhawks......I hide in the bushes like a little mouse when they fly directly overhead. I have been working on Manning-up, and standing in the open meadow when they fly overhead, but my heart is pounding.
> Not the little re-con birds. The big huge gunships. There is something about their being able to stop overhead, and all that firepower.


rogue cops and men in black!

----------


## Riverrat

Planes, don't mind the small ones, but hate the big ones.

----------


## SARKY

Cops, at least here in the urban/inner city area, they are as out of control as the street thugs! Most of you must have heard about the bart cop shooting a guy in the back here in Oakland. If you get a chance check out the youtube video...... that will give you a serious pucker factor!

----------


## rockymtnchief

I've climbed 200' towers before and it didn't bother me. But put me next to a 200' straight down cliff with nothing to hold onto and I'll get the eebie-jeebies.

----------


## FVR

l'm half horse, half gator,
and a touch of the earthquake.

l got the prettiest gal,
fastest horse...

...ugliest dog this side of hell. 

l can out-jump, out-run, throw down...

...drag out and whip
any man.



Only thing that scares me is losing my kids.  Now that's scary.

----------


## RBB

Paddling a white water river I'm not familiar with and coming around the bend to see a falls I know I can't handle.  Talk about pucker factor and moving fast!

I was badly injured on just such a falls last summer.

----------


## trooper

Losing my dad over in Afghanistan.
PS3 or Xbox and cable tv going out!!! Holy Crap I'd have to read a BOOK!!! 
Clowns scary the he11 out of me, just something about a grown man dressed like a clown that just ain't right.
Drowning.
Burning to death in a fire.
No bacon, ahhhhhhhh scary!
Creepy babydolls.
Losing the right to keep & bear arms or having to register all firearms like they are trying to make us if the bill passes. Obama's firearms bill all weapons must be registered, handguns, rifles, shotguns, etc.
Being attacked by a group of thugs, a pack of dogs or just a mean dog.

That should just about do it for me.  :Big Grin: 

Oh yeah!!! Being a dumbazz wilderness numpty and getting lost cause I only took my knife, then having people have to come rescue me cause I saw it on Man vs. Wild and Bear Grylls did it so it must be real, I mean come on ya freak'n noob numpty baztard be serious!!!!

----------


## trooper

Oh and being hunted down a group of Wilderness Survival dot Net psycho's!!!!!!!!! Yeah being stalked by the wolf pack would be scary since they're in every state in the U.S. and Canada, Mexico, England, Scotland, Ireland, South America (all of it), hmmm where else you guys from?

----------


## nell67

Trooper,your not afraid of us,are you?? :Big Grin:

----------


## trooper

Not really just your avatars... lol... they're sooo scary and creepy... lol.
No only if I do something really stupid and numpty like... lol

----------


## bulrush

- Rabies. 90% mortality rate for humans, even with treatment. 

- Pancreatic cancer. I think it's 100% mortality in 5 years. 

- Voters who don't think. They voted all these nut jobs into Congress.

----------


## gorlan

:Mad: the law[im a biker]women and our bloody government in the uk :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :EEK!:

----------


## Badawg

Hey trooper... No politics... Puuuleeese!

----------


## sgtdraino

Spiders! And other creepy crawlies. Ticks I hate.

----------


## Jay

Elephants and sloth bears!

----------


## crashdive123

Sloth bear?  But they're so cute when they're little.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Jay

"little" bing the operative word!

----------


## woodlander1314

Just hieghts. Raised by Marines, I do not fear but, respect any foe in the fact that he has the potential to harm and even kill me, but I trust my instinct, ability, and the edge of my blade to keep me safe.
----------------
It is not for glory, or riches, niether is it for honor, but for liberty alone is why a man fights. Liberty, which no honest man would lose but with his life. -William Wallace

----------


## grundle

> l'm half horse, half gator,
> and a touch of the earthquake.
> 
> l got the prettiest gal,
> fastest horse...
> 
> ...ugliest dog this side of hell. 
> 
> l can out-jump, out-run, throw down...
> ...



Well said!

Mainly other people scare me.  Never know what they will do, especially in large quantities.

The only other unreasonable fear would be being stranded in the middle of the ocean.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Snakes, any type, even the harmless ones.  Glad I don't see one very often.

----------


## crashdive123

> NOT events, Name things that scare the puppy poop out of you, Physical real things that make your blood run cold.


I haven't found a real, physical thing that scares me....yet.  Events or situations - yep, but you weren't asking for those.

----------


## Arsey

Mob violence.
Snakes.
Eeedjits.

----------


## crashdive123

O.K. - I'll bite.  What are Eeedjits?

----------


## grundle

I think Eedjits are Idiots.  Its a phonetical thing.

----------


## EspenN

Bugs, jellyfishes, spiders, dangerous diseases (I almost never get ill, but I guess something bad could manage to take me out) .. little scared of heights. Oh, and not having any food .. I loose weight like in a day if I don't have food xD

----------


## Stony

95% of us gun owner (ir-responsible nut cases);
badly shot bears in thick brush. (the result of above).

----------


## nell67

> 95% of us gun owner (ir-responsible nut cases);
> badly shot bears in thick brush. (the result of above).


Hey Stony,you have not met 95% of US gun owners,so you have no effin clue what you are talking about,go crawl back under your rock.

----------


## Pal334

ooooh,, Nell  :Smile:   Making a note, do not tick her off  :Smile: 

And by the way, Stony, your statistics are way off.  Google may help.

----------


## Riverrat

Pal, you get used to Stony, he appears to have a semi-lucid minute or two, manages to post something really stupid, then disappears again.....

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, when he first showed up he started posting bull carp.  He rarely responds to questions or comments...and as he so eloquently put it once - he comes and goes as he pleases.  News flash - so does everybody else!

----------


## Pal334

Aaah,, semi lucidity, what a marvelous state.

----------


## Rick

Hopeak - It's a great question! I think the one thing that always managed to scare the bejesus out of me was my kids and heights. I was a rabid nut case every time my kids would get near some place elevated. Caves, observation platforms, etc. Rail or not, protected or not, I still became a quivering scaredy cat. Heights don't bother me but they sure did if my kids were around them.

----------


## Dennis K.

Night time tornadoes.  Can't see 'em.  You can hear them, but you don't know where they are.  My prayer to the fam's in OK - 8 killed last night.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

The sound of an AK on full auto, never forget it. Climbing hard green poles. I just thought of so many things I am gonna go hide under the bed.

----------


## rockymtnchief

> Climbing hard green poles.


Have you ever had to climb those laminated poles? Those are scary! I know the company pays me for two hands, but I held onto a stand-off the whole time I was attaching strand.

----------


## nell67

> Night time tornadoes. Can't see 'em. You can hear them, but you don't know where they are. My prayer to the fam's in OK - 8 killed last night.


Absolutely Dennis,and seems the nite time ones are becoming more and more frequent.

----------


## Fletcher

Crowds, Mother nature and super moderators.............................and people
with chest rigs

----------


## vthompson

I can't stand snakes. The only good one's are dead one's as far as I am concerned. I am not terrified of them, I just don't like them. To me they serve no purpose.

----------


## Rick

This is a picture of vthompson, snakes. Remember it well. This is your enemy. And remember, alone you are but one snake. Together, you are....well....snakes. That's with an SSSSSSSS by the way. Pun intended. 

Night time tornadoes while on a green pole. Now that there is scary. I don't care who you are. Actually, lightening any time you're aloft.

----------


## Fletcher

> . Pun intended. 
> 
> Night time tornadoes while on a green pole. Now that there is scary. I don't care who you are. Actually, lightening any time you're aloft.


 I'm trying to picture you on a green pole in full body armor at night
in the rain with lighting zapping all around plus a tornado....................

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I know. Sort of a man's man kind of thing. It's okay. Not everyone can be like me and be humble at the same time. It takes practice. Today the forum. Tomorrow, the world. Muhahahahahahaha!

----------


## crashdive123

> I can't stand snakes. The only good one's are dead one's as far as I am concerned. I am not terrified of them, I just don't like them. To me they serve no purpose.


Funny you should mention snakes.  I was in a customer's home today - they had several pets.  Two Burmes Pythons - the albino was about 70 pounds, the other about 140.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Keeping a pet that thinks you are beneath it on the food chain is just plain wrong!

----------


## crashdive123

They've also got 7 dogs in the house, which they have to put in their crates when they take the snakes (one at a time) out for their weekly bath.  While we were looking at the albino snake their little chihuahua came into the room - looked at the snake and ran away....smart dog.

----------


## Rick

Sort of brings a lump to your throat...or the snakes throat....whichever.

----------


## Arsey

Crash....put on your best Irish accent and say idiot idiot idiot idiot idiot idiot idiot idiot.
You'll get there.  :Smile:

----------


## Machinegunmomma

Bugs of any kind as long as they have yucky legs and yucky stomachs and they are calls bugs! They scare the crap out of me....

----------


## crashdive123

> Bugs of any kind as long as they have yucky legs and yucky stomachs and they are calls bugs! They scare the crap out of me....


Me too. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amazon

Snakes have always given me palpations, then last fall I came face to face with 
one in my house! Holy cow, you should have seen this grandma run and on my knees 
no less. It turned out to be "just a rat snake" lol yeah JUST; that had crawled in 
through our open, front door while we had a power outage. Went out and bought 
Snake Away the next day.

----------


## WgS

It's not the height, it's the thought of falling.   

When rock climbing, I discovered I was fine so long as I was focused on making it to the top.  Then, somebody said, "Okay, now just lean back and rappel down like we showed you."

 :EEK!:

----------


## REAPER

A big shark in deep water makes my bones hurt

----------


## swampmouse

Heights and roller coasters

----------


## nell67

> It's not the height, it's the thought of falling. 
> 
> When rock climbing, I discovered I was fine so long as I was focused on making it to the top. Then, somebody said, "Okay, now just lean back and rappel down like we showed you."


 Falling isnt gonna hurt,it's that sudden stop at the bottom!

----------


## The Shadoran Nomad

Big Water and Snakes! WORST - Snakes in Big Water!

----------


## klkak

I scared of a 200 lb. rampaging chimp.  To stop this one it was drugged, stabbed and then shot by police. :EEK!: 

Notice the "Beware of Dog" sign on the pole.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I scared of a 200 lb. rampaging chimp.  To stop this one it was drugged, stabbed and then shot by police.
> 
> Notice the "Beware of Dog" sign on the pole.


lol. See, if she had had a gun....

I'll bet that a .45 slug through the passenger window would have prevented any further interaction with the chimp.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess that I have found one. 


People.........people that believe in FEMA camps.

----------


## Pal334

> I guess that I have found one. 
> 
> 
> People.........people that believe in FEMA camps.


And I will add it to my list also

----------


## Okwaho

ISOPODS!!!! Look it up on images now!!!!!  *shudder*

----------


## woodsman86

I hate bees of all shapes and sizes. Yes, if all I was a gun I would shoot at them before getting close enough to squash them. Bad memories from child hood and the buzzing makes me sweat.

BOT Flys...just look it up on youtube and keep a trash can near by

----------


## wildography

any snake closer to me than 10 yards... most especially snakes that get within 3 feet of me before I realize it... and, yes... I have found that I can jump backwards faster than a water moccassin can strike... of course... its last mistake was missing me...

----------


## MilVetPatriot

Women and the Government.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Heights. Unless I have a rapelling rope attached or a parachute. Flying unless I have a parachute. Being out on water where I can't see land.

----------


## tonester

im not afraid of heights but i am afraid of falling! i dont mind being around spiders and snakes but i really hate it if they are on me.

----------


## canid

carnies. nomads, you know. small hands: smell like cabbage...

----------


## Winnie

Following the theme, spiders I see one, I'm out of the room! The other one is heights, not standing on a step ladder, but looking down from any height, I just want to fall off! I live in a 3rd storey flat for a while and couldn't look downwards out of the window. Makes me feel odd just thinking about it.

----------


## NightShade

Snakes make me jump... They just seem so unnatural without legs!.. I hate em... Also sharks that are bigger than boat your in... That is scary.... But I never knew true fear till I tasted the wrath of a scorned woman!!!.. That is something I never want to face again!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Only thing I can think of is being stomped or fell on by a my horse! Still I do my own training and farrier work. I just move quick as needed and hope I am quick enough!

----------


## canid

in all seriousness, while i'm getting over it as time goes by, i've been terrified my whole life of earwigs.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Trooper,your not afraid of us,are you??


Maybe he saw the pics of jamboree this year. Man that's scary....

----------


## oldsoldier

> I haven't found a real, physical thing that scares me....yet.  Events or situations - yep, but you weren't asking for those.



I have to agree with crash here. What really scares me is not included here. Mine is thee state of the world currently.

----------


## trax

Well I've given this question long consideration....is 2d2k being allowed to breed?

----------


## Sourdough

> Well I've given this question long consideration....is 2d2k being allowed to breed?



YES, But only with R2D2..........From "Star Wars"

----------


## Grayeagle

Snakes!!! Noah really screwed that opportunity up! 
Swimming in the ocean or gulf without a boat - JAWS ruined ocean swimming for me.

----------


## canid

is nobody else worried that sourdough is putting together a list of our mortal fears..?

----------


## trax

> is nobody else worried that sourdough is putting together a list of our mortal fears..?


OK, now I'm scared

----------


## Winnie

> is nobody else worried that sourdough is putting together a list of our mortal fears..?


And his "goose-stepping" army are being readied as we speak! Today the outhouse without a door.......tomorrow the world!!!!!!!!!!! :Innocent:

----------


## Matt86

Going on a hike and seeing a huge momma bear to my left,me in the middle and her cub on the right...i realy realy hope that NEVER happens.

----------


## Sourdough

> And his "goose-stepping" army are being readied as we speak! Today the outhouse without a door.......tomorrow the world!!!!!!!!!!!



I got a GOOSE for you Winnie.......African, Toulouse, or White Embden......some are huge.....nothing quite like a HUGE GOOSE.... :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

It has always been and will be human depravity.

----------


## trax

> It has always been and will be human depravity.


wai hey hey ait a minute! what has always been and will be human depravity? The thing that scares you or sourdough and his geese, or are they the same thing?

----------


## BENESSE

> wai hey hey ait a minute! what has always been and will be human depravity? The thing that scares you or sourdough and his geese, or are they the same thing?


Don't know about Sourdough's geese, do know about humans.
There's nothing in the animal kingdom that rivals the savagery of the homo sapiens. That scares me more than any spider, snake or a tall building.

----------


## Sourdough

> Don't know about Sourdough's geese, do know about humans.
> There's nothing in the animal kingdom that rivals the savagery of the homo sapiens. That scares me more than any spider, snake or a tall building.



You'All got many of Dem'thar Homo-thingies in NYC.........?????

----------


## rwc1969

I hate swimming across a lake and having the weeds rub against me and tangle round my legs. As a kid I was always worried a big pike or snapping turtle would grab hold of me and drag me down.

I'm scared of weeds in water.

You ever walk atop that floating grass that extends out into some lakes? That's freaky! I did it once and my cousin fell thru up to his neck. I won't do it again.

----------


## Winnie

> I got a GOOSE for you Winnie.......African, Toulouse, or White Embden......some are huge.....nothing quite like a HUGE GOOSE....


Don't forget no secrets with a doorless outhouse. We've seen your Goose and it wasn't a pretty sight and you're still boasting. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> You'All got many of Dem'thar Homo-thingies in NYC.........?????


You thinking...Homo SAPIENS?
Well, we try.

----------


## Trabitha

Not a fan of BIG spiders.  Now when I say big, I mean spiders that are bigger than a dime.  I've been known to sit in bed after seeing one on the ceiling, yelling for my husband to come kill it.  THEN I will need to SEE it to be certain that it's dead or I can't sleep.  That's about it for what REALLY freaks me out.
Well...except zombies.  Zombies are scary as hell!!

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=Trabitha;188168] That's about it for what REALLY freaks me out.
QUOTE]


What till you see the photo of Rick in a Thong........you'll claw your own eyes out.

----------


## Trabitha

Ha-ha-ha!!!  NO man should EVER wear a thong.  There it is...my shared knowledge for the day!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Byte Me

heights same as others not so much the mountain but the cliff will get me every time. However I can run in the ocean on top of a 20' tower to spot fish all day no problem. I think it is how our mind percieves it. I have never tried one of those rope bridges across a large span but i dont think i would like it. Put me on a rip line across the same gorge and no problem.

----------


## Rick

Did someone ask me to post the thong again? It's around here some where.

----------


## BENESSE

> Did someone ask me to post the thong again? It's around here some where.


NO PLEEEEEASE!!!
I'll confess to everything!
Can't take it no mo.

----------


## Winnie

> Did someone ask me to post the thong again? It's around here some where.


Oh no! Not the thong!!! I only just managed to avoid the last time! :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Well jeese, you don't have to get all surly about it.

----------


## glockcop

What scares the poopy out of me? How about the sh*t bag liberals running our country. Now that is scary. Then again, I hate cock roaches really bad. Not a big difference between the two if ya think about it. Best.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> What scares the poopy out of me? How about the sh*t bag liberals running our country. Now that is scary. Then again, I hate cock roaches really bad. Not a big difference between the two if ya think about it. Best.


Roaches are much better. I do believe you owe the roaches an apology comparing them to the idiots in DC. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Roaches have been wrongly maligned. Even Crash treats them with a bit of dignity. Well, very little but at least he doesn't bad mouth them before he kills 'em.

----------


## Trabitha

I don't know that they're BETTER than politicians.  Hell...politicians don't know when to stop...and you can kill a freakin' roach and the damn thing STILL has babies!  I think we're runnin' a pretty close race here...

----------


## owl_girl

a lot of people seen to be saying women. i feel powerful  :bat:

----------


## oldsoldier

Let's see....... Hmm.........

1. Rick threatning to post his thong pics again :Smash: 

2. Political shenanagins :Cold: 

3. My wife dieing before me and being old and alone :sweatingbullets: 

I can handle pretty much everything else.

----------


## Rick

Wow. I......I feel so alone right now. Everyone is picking on my thong pic. My doctor says it because ya'll are jealous. I'm going to go with that.....and take a couple of pills.

----------


## huntermj

Im not afraid of women, just crazy women.
Dated a few, aww never mind, we all have.
Biggest fear, well alot of things make me nervous, there supposed to.
thats what keeps a person alive for an extended period of time.
But the most scared ive been was a bear i couldnt see. it just kept woofing at me, but i couldnt see it,

----------


## Ted

> im Not Afraid Of Women, Just Crazy Women.
> Dated A Few, Aww Never Mind, We All Have.
> Biggest Fear, Well Alot Of Things Make Me Nervous, There Supposed To.
> Thats What Keeps A Person Alive For An Extended Period Of Time.
> But The Most Scared Ive Been Was A Bear I Couldnt See. It Just Kept Woofing At Me, But I Couldnt See It,


Woof!!!!!woof!!!

----------


## Swamprat1958

Something happening to my wife and/or kids when I am hundreds of miles away working.  I know you can't protect the from everything, but I da*& sure try to.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I take back what I said after the 44 lizards in his underwear, glad I don't wear any.

----------


## Batch

Trabitha, Spiders bigger than a dime? Is that legs and all?

We get Golden Orbs all over our woods and they are just plain harmless. We have several species of Widow spiders down here but they only bite to protect their egg sac. Brown Recluse are, well, reclusive. LOL

Snakes are not a viable threat to humans in most cases.

Here is my son and his scout troop stopping by to pet our pet just before going to the "glades" for a field trip.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The kid with the hat on is mine.

Same here waiting to take out a gator.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

7' gator

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Still wrangling reptiles.

Me, I don't like being pinned where I can't move.

----------


## Rick

See that? That ain't right. If the good Lord would have wanted me to hug those critters he'd have put lipstick or something on 'em. (shiver)

----------


## BENESSE

> I take back what I said after the 44 lizards in his underwear, glad I don't wear any.


I see London, I see France, I don't see Coot's underpants. :EEK!:

----------


## Old GI

I'm scared of one thing - a blue-eyed blonde about 5'6" and can be meaner than any of those critters. ........... Oh no, Honey, I wasn't talking about you! :Innocent:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Batch, you sure got a lot of nice boots & stuff for pets. Best of all no bullet holes in them. If you don't mind build a fence on the North side of them suckers. We don't need any more.

----------


## trax

The fella whose post is right above this one, scares the bejeepers outta me.

----------


## mcgyver

Loss of air.
I know it's seems basic, but having drowned once, it's something you never quite shake.
I Love BREATHING!
Even a sinus congestion gets me a little uptight.

----------


## BENESSE

> Loss of air.
> I know it's seems basic, but having drowned once, it's something you never quite shake.
> I Love BREATHING!
> Even a sinus congestion gets me a little uptight.


I guess we'll skip the water-boarding.

----------


## Durtyoleman

Palimony papers.
No seriously the most scared I've ever been was when I stepped into the water pullin in a fish and when I looked to my right and saw about ten water mocs less than two foot away....the fish got away.

D.O.M.

----------


## Rick

> having drowned once, it's something you never quite shake.


Is there a degree of dead I haven't heard about?

----------


## BENESSE

> Is there a degree of dead I haven't heard about?


He didn't see the white light and had to turn around and come back...most likely.

----------


## crashdive123

> Loss of air.
> I know it's seems basic, but having drowned once, it's something you never quite shake.
> I Love BREATHING!
> Even a sinus congestion gets me a little uptight.





> Is there a degree of dead I haven't heard about?


A good friend of mine and I would go scuba diving 3-5 times a week.  We both loved it.  When an opportunity came up for him to fill the job of diver on our submarine, he applied.  The application was accepted and he was sent to Navy Dive School.  The last few days - they go through a training session (I think it was called hell day or week) where they are put through some really grueling stuff.  He drowned.  They revived him with CPR.  He came back to the ship a changed man.  He would not go recreational diving anymore.  I saw him years later - he said he was still afraid to even go swimming.

----------


## TucsonMax

Snakes!  This Diamondback rattler slithered into my yard not long ago.  And, no, that's NOT me, taking care of him.

----------


## mcgyver

> The last few days - they go through a training session (I think it was called hell day or week) where they are put through some really grueling stuff.  He drowned.  They revived him with CPR.


Thanks for the explaining Crash. 
They do (or did) the same thing in S.A.R. school. 
"You may only be one stroke from safety, Never give up."

----------


## mcgyver

> He didn't see the white light and had to turn around and come back...most likely.


Yes, you are correct. 
Sure wish I had a good white light story. Just a blackout followed by a sore throat and one helva headache. :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## BENESSE

> Yes, you are correct. 
> Sure wish I had a good white light story. Just a blackout followed by a sore throat and one helva headache.


And a happy family to see you back.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I can be startled at times by the sudden appearance of something; but only the creepy beasties and creepy crawlies of my own imagination scare me. What I find terrifying is combat, all that chaos, noise and tumult with bullets and schrapnel zipping and whizzing inches from your head. That's all a human's invinctive fear and learned fear in a big ball of the worst kind of OMG!The worst part of it is what you do in it yourself. The death and pain you cause, sickens you then and haunts you for years. A soldier doesn't hate the enemy for who the enemy is; but because of what the enemy makes the soldier become.

----------


## Sourdough

> A soldier doesn't hate the enemy for who the enemy is; but because of what the enemy makes the soldier become.



I like that, I like the balance of the way it reads. A small sentence that Say's an entire chapter of life.

----------


## Pal334

> I can be startled at times by the sudden appearance of something; but only the creepy beasties and creepy crawlies of my own imagination scare me. What I find terrifying is combat, all that chaos, noise and tumult with bullets and schrapnel zipping and whizzing inches from your head. That's all a human's invinctive fear and learned fear in a big ball of the worst kind of OMG!The worst part of it is what you do in it yourself. The death and pain you cause, sickens you then and haunts you for years. A soldier doesn't hate the enemy for who the enemy is; but because of what the enemy makes the soldier become.


*Well said.* Is an experience that is hard to explain to those who have had the good fortune not to experience. You go on almost an auto pilot during the event. What I was always scared of was the "re hashing" of it when things calmed down, even to this day

----------


## Ted

> I can be startled at times by the sudden appearance of something; but only the creepy beasties and creepy crawlies of my own imagination scare me. What I find terrifying is combat, all that chaos, noise and tumult with bullets and schrapnel zipping and whizzing inches from your head. That's all a human's invinctive fear and learned fear in a big ball of the worst kind of OMG!The worst part of it is what you do in it yourself. The death and pain you cause, sickens you then and haunts you for years. A soldier doesn't hate the enemy for who the enemy is; but because of what the enemy makes the soldier become.


 First I must say, I'm glad you and Pal, made it back from the horrors you have faced! Both of your post broght  tears to my eyes.I took a moment of silence for all those that did and didn't  make it back. And all those that are serving at this moment!  A heart felt thank you ladies and gentelman one and all!

Nothing  scares me  more than the thought of either of my sons having to go into battle!

----------

